# Stripper in 12g



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

Hat mal jemand eine Bezugsadresse für den Stripper in Pearl bzw. Weiß in 12g?

Gruß Uli


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Ich luscher mal heute Abend bei meinem Höker. Wenn, dann hat er "den Nackten" aber nur in weiß. Biete dir an, die Dinger ggf. zu kaufen und du überweist mir den Obolus. Können wir aber drüber schnacken, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenblinker/Stripper/Original-Stripper-15-gr::170.html


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Zwar nicht 12g sondern 15g,ist doch auch ok!!Ich fische ihn am liebsten in 22g!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich luscher mal heute Abend bei meinem Höker. Wenn, dann hat er "den Nackten" aber nur in weiß. Biete dir an, die Dinger ggf. zu kaufen und du überweist mir den Obolus. Können wir aber drüber schnacken, wenn es soweit ist.


 
Dat ist mal ein Angebot. Danke dir!





Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Zwar nicht 12g sondern 15g,ist doch auch ok!!Ich fische ihn am liebsten in 22g!!!


 
Siehste wohl. Nein nicht 15g und schon garnicht 22. Extra deswegen steht im Titel 12.

Uli


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

|bigeyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Danke für deine Mühe, aber es geht wirklich um 12g. Ich habe mir die Finger wund gegoogelt und eben den gibt es in Deutschland zumindest imo nicht online.

15g laufen mir zu schlecht und zu tief und 22g sind mir viel zu schwer, dafür passen meine Ruten garnicht. Dazu kommt die schlechte schlechte Wurfperformance. Mit 12g werfe ich fast genaso weit und wenn es denn mal weiter gehen soll wähle ich ein 20g Eisen eines anderen Herstellers.


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Kein Thema nich. 

Wieviel brauchst du denn? Mein Höker hat den Stripper auf jeden Fall im Programm, ich weiß eben nur nicht, ob er die auch mit 12 gr. da hat. Soll ich ansonsten fragen, wann bzw. ob er mal wieder welche bestellt?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

10?

Aber eben nur 12g...|supergri

Das wäre großartig, ich bräuchte sie bis nächsten Freitag...


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

|bigeyes 

Also, dass er soviele in 12 gr. hat, glaub ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn er welche da hat, werde ich alle aufkaufen und wir klären morgen den Rest, ok?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

oki! Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

10 würden auch locker die nächsten 3 Jahre reichen....


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Hab gerade bei Google gesehen, dass unter Meeresangeln ne Auktion läuft 5x Hansen Stripper 12 gr. ..... Weiß aber nicht welche Farbe. Die Aktion ist in 8 Std. und nen büschen zu Ende. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sunny schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei Google gesehen, dass unter Mereersangeln ne Auktion läuft 5x Hansen Stripper 12 gr. ..... Weiß aber nicht welche Farbe. Die Aktion ist in 8 Std. und nen büschen zu Ende. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.


 
Bei ebay?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

oh,oh...

wenn ihr Stripper bei ebay eingebt, dann achtet darauf, dass eure Freundin nicht neben euch sitzt....


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Man, wie konnte ich das denn vergessen. Yupp bei Ebay.


----------



## Malte (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Hast du mal mit google.dk gesucht? 

Da gibts maßenweise Weiße Stripper in 12.gr


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Malte schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit google.dk gesucht?
> 
> Da gibts maßenweise Weiße Stripper in 12.gr


 
Nee habe ich nicht, weil ich des dänischen nicht mächtig bin und auch nicht so genau weiß ob ich da sach- und fachgerecht bestellen kann.#c


----------



## magnus12 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin,

bei den Jungs hier 
http://www.jagtogfiskerimagasinet.dk/kat141-Blink-og-Spinnere/side713-Stripperén.html
  habe ich letzte Woche in Kopenhagen eingekauft, auf Englisch, und man hat mir auch weitere Bestellungen per e-mail nach Deutschland angeboten. 

Guter Laden. Riesen Auswahl, vernünftige Preise. #6

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei den Jungs hier
> http://www.jagtogfiskerimagasinet.dk/kat141-Blink-og-Spinnere/side713-Stripperén.html
> ...




Den kenn ich, da war ich schon ma im Laden.
Der Preis von 29 DKR ist nicht schlecht... sind knappe 4 Euro, für DK recht günstig.

ABER... Wenn der nach Deutschland versendet, wieviel Porto kommen oben drauf? Bei Auslandsbestellungen ist das ein nicht zu verachtender Faktor...


----------



## magnus12 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> D
> ABER... Wenn der nach Deutschland versendet, wieviel Porto kommen oben drauf? Bei Auslandsbestellungen ist das ein nicht zu verachtender Faktor...



hab nicht gefragt, aber viel mehr als bei uns kanns nicht sein. Ist ja nicht Kapstadt.


----------



## Malte (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nee habe ich nicht, weil ich des dänischen nicht mächtig bin und auch nicht so genau weiß ob ich da sach- und fachgerecht bestellen kann.#c



Ok, hätte ja sein können |rolleyes


----------



## sundeule (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sundvogel schrieb:


> oh,oh...
> 
> wenn ihr Stripper bei ebay eingebt, dann achtet darauf, dass eure Freundin nicht neben euch sitzt....


 

Shit happens.
Meine damals vierjährige Tochter interessierte sich sehr für meine Fliegenwedelei auf der Wiese. Wenig später kicherten die Erzieherinnen in der Kita so seltsam...

... nachdem ihr Zitat "Papa stript immer" geoutet wurde war dann alles klar.:m


----------



## Multe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Hej sundvogel, mach dir keinen Kopf, denn fast alle Dänen sprechen deutsch und auch mit den Frachtkosten ist es sicher nicht so schlimm. Geh mal auf www.grejonline.dk  klicke BLINK an und da findest du auf der 2. Seite deine Stripper. Du solltest dir aber auch einmal die Cola ansehen und auch den Videoclip. -SUPER - sage ich da nur.
Ich hatte das Glück und habe mir in Odense bei Ækvatorfish die Teile im Tilbud (AUSVERKAUF) mitgenommen. Das waren noch Originalteile und noch nicht von Hansen. 
Habe da alles mitgenommen und noch zu einem sehr guten Preis. (Stück 20.-DKK)


----------



## Tino (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin Leute.

Sind die Stripper wirklich so gut? Bin noch nicht lange beim Mfo-angeln.
Sind die Dinger ein Geheimtip? 
Klärt mich bitte kurz auf.


----------



## sunny (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin Sundvogel,

muss dich leider enttäuschen. Mein Höker hat den Stripper leider erst ab 15 gr. .


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin Männers...

ich habe die Stripper beim letzten Einkauf in Danske beim Bilka (Einkaufskette, wie hier Real,- oder ähnlich) gefunden. Dort werden sie im Viererpack (auch vier verschiedene Designs / 12 u. 15 gr.) für ca.8,- bis 10,- Euro angeboten (günstiger geht nicht!!). Ich weiss, bestellen ist schlecht und hilft hier auch nicht so richtig weiter, aber wer mal am Bilka vorbeikommt, sollte unbedingt einen Abstecher machen...

Gruss aus der Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Tino schrieb:


> Sind die Stripper wirklich so gut? Bin noch nicht lange beim Mfo-angeln.
> Sind die Dinger ein Geheimtip?
> Klärt mich bitte kurz auf.


 
Die Dinger werfen sich absolut beschiss... mit nem 12ger schafft man kaum mehr als 50m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sundvogel schrieb:


> oh,oh...
> wenn ihr Stripper bei ebay eingebt, dann achtet darauf, dass eure Freundin nicht neben euch sitzt....


Erzähl mal mehr, was ist denn da passiert!


----------



## Malte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Tino schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Sind die Stripper wirklich so gut? Bin noch nicht lange beim Mfo-angeln.
> Sind die Dinger ein Geheimtip?
> Klärt mich bitte kurz auf.


Also ich habe keine einzigen Stripper in meiner Köderbox und fange auch.

Die sind nicht wirklich ein muss


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Hallo Sundvogel
Warum suchst Du den Stripper in 12gr. wenn Du schreibst:

Die Dinger werfen sich absolut beschiss... mit nem 12ger schafft man kaum mehr als 50m.

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Christian D (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Weil bei der MeFo-Fischerei 50m mehr als ausreichend sind!Der 12 gr. Stripper ist ein unglaublicher Flattermann! 

Mitgedacht und Spass gehabt.....


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Danke Christian D.

Endlich eine Antwort mit der ich was anfangen kann.
Das Laufverhalten ist der Grund.
Das 50m ausreichen hab ich mir schon gedacht.Wie ich hier schon gelesen habe kommt es garnicht auf enorme Weiten an. 

Nochmals danke


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

@Tino:
grob überschlagen beißen 80% aller Mefos unter 30m... für die restlichen 20% brauchts dann Weitwürfe.
Das ist jetzt natürlich keine empirische Gleichung, sondern lediglich meine persönliche Beobachtung.


----------



## goeddoek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt natürlich keine empirische Gleichung, sondern lediglich meine persönliche Beobachtung.



Und so leid es mir tut, einem "Zottel" :q Recht zu geben, dass ist auch meine Beobachtung :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Hat der Kerl echt "Zottel" geschrieben???

Ich glaub ich muß bald mal auf die Fähre um dem "Rucksackdänen" mal zu zeigen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Danke Steffen

Aber `Zottel´tut ihm auch weh,Goeddoek!


----------



## goeddoek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke Steffen
> 
> Aber `Zottel´tut ihm auch weh,Goeddoek!




Keine Bange, Tino |supergri

"Us Steffen" muss man nur manchmal auf unorthodoxe Weise an eine Einladung erinnern - hat aber ja geklappt #h


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Ich hab noch 2 oder 3 von den Dingern, die würd ich evtl. tauschen.
Verkaufen würde ich sie Dir nicht, aber vieleicht hast ja nen Wobbler über.


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Nicht nur für Mefo`s sind die Stripper gut, denn auch im P&T lassen sich die Regenbogner damit gut überlisten. Ich habe auch die anderen Farben schon probiert aber fast alles nur auf weiß gefangen. Auch der COLA hat einen sehr gutes Laufverhalten.


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Keine Bange, Tino |supergri
> 
> "Us Steffen" muss man nur manchmal auf unorthodoxe Weise an eine Einladung erinnern - hat aber ja geklappt #h



Schorsch... ich habs ja kapiert 

Ich denke mal, daß ich das dieses jahr noch schaffe rüberzukommen  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Um mal aufs Thema Stripper zurückzukommen...

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/536.pdf

Bei "onkel Gerlinger" gibts den in 7 Gramm, 10 Gramm, 15 Gramm, 17 Gramm, 22 Gramm und 28 Gramm... Leider keinen 12 Gramm aber vielleicht ginge der 10 Gramm ja auch Uli?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

NEIN, NEIN, NEIN!!!

12, 12, 12g!!!!


Ich habe jetzt dank eurer Hilfe einige Bezugsquellen aufgetan.... 

Ich finde Georg hat mit dem "Zottel" nicht ganz unrecht...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Sundvogel
> Warum suchst Du den Stripper in 12gr. wenn Du schreibst:
> 
> Die Dinger werfen sich absolut beschiss... mit nem 12ger schafft man kaum mehr als 50m.
> ...


 

Moin Tino,

weil ich mit dem Ding einfach gut fange. Der 12er ist schön klein, läuft etwas tiefer und spielt in 12g wunderbar. Meiner Ansicht nach spielt der 12er besser als der 15er.

Ist alles subjektiv, aber irgendwie wichtig. Im Nahbereich läßt sich kein anderer Blinker so variantenreich führen und er bringt eben regelmäßig Fisch.

Uli


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sundvogel schrieb:


> NEIN, NEIN, NEIN!!!
> 
> 12, 12, 12g!!!!
> 
> ...



Ok ok ok  12 Gramm 

Fängst Du jetzt auch noch an mt dem Zottel?
Georg, was hast Du angerichtet...


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Dann sollte ich mir den Weißen wohl auch in 12gr. über meinen Händler besorgen.
Das Ding heißt doch Hansen-Stripper,oder?


----------



## MefoProf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin,

damit machst du sicherlich nix falsch. Die Dinger sind wirklich fängig und das nicht nur auf Forelle. Süsswasserräuber finden die Stripper auch sehr attraktiv. 

Den 12 g fische ich wohl auch am häufigsten. Die anderen Varianten sind aber eigentlich (fast) genauso gut. 

Auf Mefo angel ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr hindurch mit dem Stripper. Bisher habe ich noch keinen anderen Blinker gefunden, der genauso fängig ist, wie der Stripper. 

Am ehesten kommt da noch der Sömmet heran, ein Durchläufer. Mit dem hab ich im Sommer aber nicht so gute Ergebnisse erzielt, wie mit dem Stripper. Das werde ich nächsten Sommer aber noch mal intensiver testen.

15 g nehme ich auch sehr gerne, da der sich bedeutend besser werfen lässt als der 12 g. Von den Laufeigenschaften ist der 14 g (grosses Modell) übrigens auch sehr gut, lässt sich aber am schlechtesten werfen. 

|wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Klick


----------



## Tino (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Bei e-bay scheint es die Dinger nicht zu geben. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:-


----------



## donlotis (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Der Stripper hat nur eine Schwachstelle: Der Drilling! Er rostet relativ schnell und er ist meiner Meinung nach auch etwas zu klein. Ich tausche ihn immer gegen einen besseren und größeren aus. Manche montieren dann auch einen Einfachhaken dran... 

Gruß Don


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Dieser Stripper wurde von Kent Andersen auf Fynen entwickelt. Er hat wohl Lizenzen davon verkauft. Der Cola ist auch von ihm - es ist der Stripper - nur andersherum montiert. Kent verkauft auch selbst.
Man kann ihn googeln.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



donlotis schrieb:


> Der Stripper hat nur eine Schwachstelle: Der Drilling!


 

Die Sprengringe sind auch mies. Wozu den Einzelhaken? Wegen Hängern?

Ich bin wieder davon ab. Für den Fisch spielt es keine Rolle ob E-Haken oder Drilling und ich habe ein besseres Gefühl. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines anderen belehren.


----------



## Dubbing (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Wo die unterschiedlichen Laufeigenschaften erwähnt werden: Sind die schweren Modelle länger oder genauso lang wie die Modelle unter 20 g.? Sind also alle Stipper (10, 12, 15, 17, 22, 28) gleich groß?


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Nein, 12 und 15 sind gleich groß und 17-28g haben die gleiche Größe.


----------



## Matzinger (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Unter www.123nu.dk gibt es so bummelig 20 Adressen von Internetshops... .


----------



## Beifänger (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Klick




Ein sicher nett gemeinter Tipp von dir, aber ich muss vom Kauf dieser Dinger dringend abraten. Mit dem heutigen Stripper haben sie nur wenig gemeinsam, direkter Vergleich (15g Modell) siehe Bilder unten. Das Blech ist extrem dünn und die Wurf- und Laufeigenschaften entsprechend schlecht. Es macht wirklich keine Freude mit den Dingern zu fischen! Meine Meinung --> Finger weg!












Die unten abgebildete Farbe lief gestern übrigens sehr gut! |supergri

TL


----------



## MefoProf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin,

da muss ich Beifänger Recht geben. Das sind keine Originale. Die "Originale" von Hansen sind zwar auch ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet, aber die Dinger sind noch schlimmer #d. 

Die Teile fangen zwar auch, sind aber aufgrund des dünnen Bleches sehr schlecht zu werfen. Ich hab die mal ne zeitlang beim Schleppen eingesetzt. Das ging noch ganz gut.


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

@ Beifänger
Sorry,
ich fisch die Dinger so gut wie nie, deshalb mein Irrtum. Aber danke für den Tip und die direkte Gegenüberstellung! #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Muss ich ihm auch rechtgeben, deswegen beharre ich ja auch so stur auf dem 12g-Teil. Ich fische die ja gerade vom BB recht viel. Wenn man dann so ca. 60m vom Land weg paddelt, dann kann man ziemlich viel beschicken.


----------



## magnus12 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fische die ja gerade vom BB recht viel. Wenn man dann so ca. 60m vom Land weg paddelt, dann kann man ziemlich viel beschicken.



interessant- vom Bellyboot fischen auf Mefo hört man irgendwie kaum noch etwas -und meine Freihand-Schlepp- Fänge vom Motorboot sind miserabel in Bezug auf Mefo. 

Werde das Ding diesen Winter öfter mal ausprobieren, mit (Schwimm)Wobbler und Beifänger erwische ich im Schnitt immer nur ca. 1 gerade Maßige auf 3 lange Schlepptage, auf die geangelte Zeit und die 2 Ruten gerechnet viel weniger als am Strand.    

@ Mefoprof: ich glaube, du machst das auch öfter - kannst Du ein paar Tips geben in Bezug auf Köderführung, Tiefe und Geschwindigkeit? fischt Du vielleicht nur eine Rute und die in der Hand?
@Tino: Die Original-Originale, auf denen auch Original draufsteht, kommen von Jack Rapid und sind reinweiß.  

Gruß Frank


----------



## MefoProf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



magnus12 schrieb:


> interessant- vom Bellyboot fischen auf Mefo hört man irgendwie kaum noch etwas -und meine Freihand-Schlepp- Fänge vom Motorboot sind miserabel in Bezug auf Mefo.
> 
> Werde das Ding diesen Winter öfter mal ausprobieren, mit (Schwimm)Wobbler und Beifänger erwische ich im Schnitt immer nur ca. 1 gerade Maßige auf 3 lange Schlepptage, auf die geangelte Zeit und die 2 Ruten gerechnet viel weniger als am Strand.
> 
> ...



Moin Frank,

ich hab das in der Tat wirklich schon sehr oft gemacht, aber bei mir waren die Erfolge auch immer äußerst bescheiden. 

Ich mach dazu mal nen eigenes Thema auf. Vielleicht werden wir dann ja schlauer :q


----------



## Nordangler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Das Wassersportzentrum in Kappeln hatte die weißen Stripper immer in verschiedenen Größen und Mengen auf Lager.
Frag sonst doch dort mal an.

Sven


----------



## Tino (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Danke Nordangler

Das ist mir aber zu weit,von Schwerin nach sonst wo,für ein paar von den Dingern zu fahren.
Schön wäre eine deutsche Bezugsquelle.
Auch eine Händleradresse kann ich gebrauchen.Kann ich dann meinen Händler in die Spur schicken.
Bei e-bay habe ich nur die nachgemachten (die dünnen,wie schon beschrieben) gefunden.

#c#c#c


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke Nordangler
> 
> Das ist mir aber zu weit,von Schwerin nach sonst wo,für ein paar von den Dingern zu fahren.
> * Schön wäre eine deutsche Bezugsquelle.*
> ...




Kappeln ist deutsch.


----------



## Tino (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Das Kappeln deutsch ist weiß ich selber. |uhoh:
Also nochmal.
Das ist mir zu weit von Schwerin nach Kappeln zu fahren,nur wegen ein paar Blinker.
Bis jetzt,glaube ich ,wurden nur dänische Bezugsquellen genannt.
Darum meine Anfrage nach einer deutschen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## magnus12 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Deutsch - Gut  #6

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenblinker/Stripper:::6_24.html

würde jedoch vorher nochmal anrufen, auch im Original gibts eine dünne 15gr-Langversion die sich sch!%&"e werfen läßt. Der "Tripper" (bei dem Namen hörts echt auf!) sieht aber auch brauchbar aus.

#h


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

@Tino
Ruf doch mal in Kappeln an. Vielleicht versenden die die Dinger auch |rolleyes.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> @Tino:
> grob überschlagen beißen 80% aller Mefos unter 30m... für die restlichen 20% brauchts dann Weitwürfe.
> Das ist jetzt natürlich keine empirische Gleichung, sondern lediglich meine persönliche Beobachtung.




Meine auch. Aber ich weiss auch nicht, wie lange die dem Beast schon hinterhergeschwommen sind und erst einen Wechsel der Ködergeschwindigkeit zum Lutschen abpassen. Ausserdem fange ich meist in einem Revier bei (***OOOPS***) mit tiefer Rinne am Ufer und flacherer Sandbank dahinter, da isses schon irgendwie logisch, dass die Räuber nicht unbedingt weit draussen ziehen.


----------



## magnus12 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Meine auch. Aber ich weiss auch nicht, wie lange die dem Beast schon hinterhergeschwommen sind .



nicht lange. ich fische mehr paralel/schräg als geradeaus und bei mir siehts ähnlich aus..


----------



## bamse34 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Stripper in 12g*

Moin Moin!
So sieht es bei mir auch aus! Ich fische immer in der ersten Rinne, im übrigen auch gerne mit dem "echten" Stripper und Springerfliege! Mir ist der Lauf des Köders wichtiger als die Weite!! Mit dem Stripper kann man auch sehr schön Flache Stellen abfischen ohne gleich etliche Hänger zu haben. Viele Fische beißen auch bei Spinnstopps an markanten Stellen wie großen Steinen,Krautfeldern,Muschelbänken etc. Ich nenne diese Art der Mefofischerei immer "Fliegenfischen für Arme" Da bewußt auf Weite verzichtet wird, dafür aber an dem Wo und Wie gebastelt wird! Ich bringe mir meine Stripper immer aus DK mit! Wohne ja aber auch gleich um die Ecke!
Gruß Sebastian


----------

